# How to get good pictures of puppies...



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

Gather puppies.

Watch puppies run away.

Enlist neighbor kids to play with puppies for a few hours.

Puppies are tired finally! Feed puppies.

With full tummies scoop up puppies...work quickly!

Shoot about 100 photos.

Hope that ONE came out! 

*grin*

From left to right: Kahlua, Paisley, Sambuca, Gin and Martini. 

Enjoy!

Farah
WyndwardHavanese.com 

ps. this litter is the Mixed Drink litter. So cute!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

too cute! I'll take one of each


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

They are so cute! I'll take Kahlua and Sambuca.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

oh my god, they are beautiful! I want to be under that pile of puppies. My idea of heaven.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I'll take Sambuca. I need a stiff drink after the day I have had.....


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I love Gin and Martini! They're all beautiful!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I'll take a Martini on the rocks, stired, not shaken..........

Ryan


----------



## sweetlotus (Nov 26, 2008)

Terrible theme! Makes me want to be an alcoholic


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

You must be keeping Tequila for yourself???


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

*Mixed Drinks*

Thats funny! Martinis name is Wyndwards Shaken Not Stirred! His new family is keeping his name, and thats so exciting!

The others are Kahlua - Wyndwards Back in Black
Gin - Wyndwards Reason to Believe (he was only 3 oz when born)
Paisley - Wyndwards Paisley Martini (staying at Wyndward!)
and Sambuca -Wyndwards Black Orchid.

They are 8 weeks old now and so much fun!!

Farah
WyndwardHavanese.com


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh, I want to get drunk on puppy breath!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

They are gorgeous! I take Martini and Paisley


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*GORGEOUS! I want one Paisley Martini.* :bounce:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I'll take any of them on the rocks . . . well, gin on the rocks might be pushing it.

They are beautiful!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

As everyone knows - I am a Martini girl myself


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

One of the dark girls is going to someone who recently joined the Hav Forum, so we'll get to see her grow up here. 8) 

Farah


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

WHO IS IT????


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

She's really new here, so I'll give her a chance to introduce her new baby. 8) But I'll tell her everyone is eagerly awaiting her announcemenet!

Farah


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Cute puppies!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Awwww I want one, any one you can pick


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

Hee Leeann. I think Kahlua would look nice in your "pack". 8)

Farah


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Adorable puppies, love the mixed drink theme. Thanks goodness I am addicted to coffee!!!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

Julia, you can always 'boost' your coffee with a little Kahlua. 8) 

Hee hee

Farah


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

They are adorable!!! And I love the theme. :biggrin1:


----------



## mishelly1976 (Jan 12, 2009)

When is Happy Hour? Now that's a hangover I wouldn't mind! :eyebrows:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I love all of them. Congratulations


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh, how precious! They are all so darling, but I'm partial to Gin and Martini. Who doesn't love a Hav puppy?!!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

They're beautiful. Thanks for posting pictures.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words! 

We are just trying to soak up all the cuteness before they go off to their new homes in a few weeks. Paisley is staying here, hopefully as our next show prospect. A few are staying local, so we'll get to watch them grow up.

Ahhh...puppy breath. 8)

Farah
WyndwardHavanese.com


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Farah, they are soooooooooooo adorable!!!! I love them all and I loved your information on how to get puppies to take a picture!
Gina


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

They are adorable  I want an armful of puppies too


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'll take a double of everything please, Farah! I've had a few hellish weeks and need to get drunk on puppies. aaaaahhhhhh........... 

CUTE pic!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Farah, they're too cute for words. I love Paisley and Martini. BTW, I had told someone to contact you about a puppy. Wonder if she did. Her name was Wendy.

It's a good thing for me that you're keeping Paisley because she certainly tempts me.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

Wendy did contact me. We just did her home visit last Saturday. Really nice family! She is getting one of the black girls. Thanks for the reference!! She did say she asked here, and someone referred her. Kisses to those cute boys. 

Paisley is adorable. 8) She's pretty ornery though...if she stays naughty, I'll send her to you! 8)

Farah


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm happy for her. Tell her she has to hang around here and give us our puppy fixes. it's part of the deal. As for Paisley, naughty would fit right in with my boys.


----------

